# Week Delayed Memo BLD



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry to make a whole topic out of this, but I am just very happy indeed! 
last sunday about 4:40 pm I memoed a cube with this scramble:

U2 R B2 D2 U L2 D' L B' F' L2 R2 D L' R U F D' L2 R2 F' U' R F D' 

I memorized the cube for 1:59.99 then set it aside in my dresser for ONE FULL WEEK 
It was torture waiting 7 days to get back around to this but surprisingly i barely thought of the memo much. I recited it once at school, once at home, and maybe once more and that was about it the whole week. anyway I finally got it out today 4:40 pm again and filmed (video cut off near the end  ) and It was SUCCESSFUL! 
The execution was 1:00.54 because I didn't want to screw it up afterall waiting for all THAT xD 
But I got it and I'm happy I accomplished 168 hours Memo Delayed BLD! YEEES 
someone should try a month


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 21, 2008)

wow! haha good job, down to the minute too!


----------



## Escher (Dec 22, 2008)

i think Chukk is trying to get a really, really long memo delay BLD solve. i think he memorised it last week (now that in the UK it is now monday)... i dont know when hes intending to solve it, but hopefully next year


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember doing a solve like 1 month ago bld in class...I still remember my sequence  Pretty crazy.

On Topic: congratz, maybe try another solve but wait 1 month this time?


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 22, 2008)

Haha, awesome job Derrick. It surprised me that you didn't recall your memo more often.
I also did my record for this last week but it was only 33 hours


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 25, 2008)

When Derrick said he was going to do this, I asked for the scramble so I could try it too. The problem was that I was really tired last week, so I didn't get around to memorizing it until 11:33 PM on the 17th of December, 2008. I just solved it at 12:05 AM on the 25th of December, 2008. Same scramble as Derrick's.

Memorization time: 1:10.55
Execution time: 1:44.78

And I got it right too! So I also have a 168 hour memo delayed BLD solve.

The coolest part of it all, though, was this: You might be asking yourself why it took me 1:45 to solve a cube I had memorized for a whole week. The reason is that I discovered halfway through the edges that I had memorized it wrong! At the first location I had the letter sequence: BXCNTQ. The problem is that, for my lettering scheme, N and T are two stickers of the same piece. And although it would be possible to do so, I never memorize flipped pieces that way. So I knew I memorized something wrong. The cool thing is that I was able to deduce what I had done wrong (which was that I used T when I meant R), partially due to the kinds of mistakes I typically make, and partially due to some visual memory I still had of the cube a week ago. I was just laughing when I pulled off the blindfold and it was actually solved!


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 25, 2008)

Derrick, I thought you quit BLD, but you are really good at BLD!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 25, 2008)

Mike that's crazy!  Good job memoing wrong.


----------



## joey (Dec 25, 2008)

Hahaha Mike, that's awesome!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

Congratulations Mike and Derrick.

You should also try the "add 1 cube a day" delayed bld. I might actually try a "add 1 cube an hour" delayed bld this weekend to find out which is harder for me: memo-a-long-time or memo-lots-"fast"


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 27, 2008)

Delayed multi? 
Delayed big cube? (Mike, looking at you!)

Memo 3 cubes Monday, do one on Thursday, Friday, Saturday.


----------



## joey (Dec 27, 2008)

I know Mike did 4x4 delayed.. but I can't remember about multi or not.

Mike is rubbish though, he uses a memo system which is cheating >_>


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2008)

joey said:


> I know Mike did 4x4 delayed.. but I can't remember about multi or not.


Yes on 4x4x4, no on multi. And I tried and failed (but close) on 7x7x7.



joey said:


> Mike is rubbish though, he uses a memo system which is cheating >_>


True, I'm afraid. But I can solve a 3x3x3 without cheating - I'm just very slow at it. (My first few competitions I was solving 3x3x3 with visual memory.)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 28, 2008)

Started another attempt yesterday night or today morning at around 12:00 midnight.
I don't know I'm crazy enough to try a week of delay, but one or two days should be easy.
If I just did a pyraminx BLD, would it technically be considered a relay, since I did memorize everything before I solved.


----------



## Jude (Dec 28, 2008)

Escher said:


> i think Chukk is trying to get a really, really long memo delay BLD solve. i think he memorised it last week (now that in the UK it is now monday)... i dont know when hes intending to solve it, but hopefully next year



Tis true, although I'm not Chukk anymore!

Scramble: F D U2 R2 B' L' D L' R B F' D2 U2 R' F' U2 B2 F' L' B L2 R' B2 F L'
Time of memorisation: 23:20 Sunday 14th December 2008 
Length of memorisation: 2:12.69

I'll solve it in a few months. Memorised it with Visual and it's still in my head completely fine, even though I've solved at least 100 other twisty puzzles (including 4x4x4 - even though it was a DNF - and a few multi-blds) since memorisation. Maybe I'll wait a year


----------



## Jude (Jun 4, 2009)

lol I completely forgot about this. I tried the scramble just now, after like 6 months delay between (visual) memorisation and solving. It was closer than I expected tbh, I had 2 edges flipped and 2 corners twisted. Not bad!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 4, 2009)

Jude said:


> lol I completely forgot about this. I tried the scramble just now, after like 6 months delay between (visual) memorisation and solving. It was closer than I expected tbh, I had 2 edges flipped and 2 corners twisted. Not bad!



Wow! I completely forgot about this! How did you remember it (to solve it and the cube memo)?


----------



## Jude (Jun 6, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > lol I completely forgot about this. I tried the scramble just now, after like 6 months delay between (visual) memorisation and solving. It was closer than I expected tbh, I had 2 edges flipped and 2 corners twisted. Not bad!
> ...



I was flicking throuhg some old stuff on my computer and found the scramble in a text document. So, I thought about it for a couple of minutes and realised I could still remember the order of all the pieces (my memorisation is just tapping each sticker in turn - so this bit wasn't that hard) but couldn't remember which orientation for quite a lot. I guessed about 8 and seem to have got half right.


----------

